# Crappy Cell Phone Pics



## nicknitro (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey all,

Thought I'd show off a little nugget I aquired through hard work, and the forum, and it's members.


I thank everyone, and appreciate the friendships and advice whole heartedly.


This nugget is 29.46 grams, and I estimate .999



More>


----------



## nicknitro (Jul 18, 2009)

Nugget Picture 2


----------



## nicknitro (Jul 18, 2009)

Nugget 3

Mostly thanks to E-Scrap and Help From Forum Members.

Applause , Applause,


Thanks GoldRefiningForum.com,


Nick


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 18, 2009)

woo-hoo, almost a troy ounce Nick! :lol: 

What types of escrap went into your fine button?


----------



## Platdigger (Jul 18, 2009)

Great job Nick!


----------



## teabone (Jul 18, 2009)

With that fine piece of gold you can invest in a digital camera !


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey - what's a good camera for up close stuff?


----------



## qst42know (Jul 18, 2009)

Canon makes quality cameras. I have been satisfied with each I have owned. Even their lower end models have some nice features. You can compare them at

http://www.dpreview.com/


----------



## Noxx (Jul 19, 2009)

Same for me. I owned a Canon S2 and you can take close-up picture down to 0 in.


----------



## nicknitro (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi all,

As far as the E-Scrap. I have mostly only tried simple things like fingers. I kept any tries at dirtier components like CPu's and pins seperate, and have not melted them yet.

I think I will invest in a camera, as the cell-cam just does not do this nugget justice.

I have always been a Kodak Easy Cam Guy, but I guess I will have to look into the SureShot's now by Canon.


Thank You Guys Very Much,

Nick


----------



## butcher (Jul 19, 2009)

save the gold for a rainy day, forget the fancy camera. You already Know its perty.and wouldnt it be better to have it in yer hand than a picture of it?


----------



## Oz (Jul 19, 2009)

I have to say if it was me I would do as Butcher suggests. If I really needed a camera I would get one for $25-30 at a yard sale held by someone wealthier than me. It is amazing the number of people that feel they must upgrade their electronics every year even though last years model still does fine.


----------



## qst42know (Jul 19, 2009)

They are turning up at the thrift stores for about $25. I would still recommend a Canon, new or used.


----------



## metatp (Jul 19, 2009)

Nick,

Nice job. Pretty big button for your first.

Congratulation,
Tom


----------

